# Ich.darf.nicht.schlafen - Exklusive Szene "Er kommt" zum Amnesie-Thriller



## FlorianStangl (31. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ich.darf.nicht.schlafen - Exklusive Szene "Er kommt" zum Amnesie-Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ich.darf.nicht.schlafen - Exklusive Szene "Er kommt" zum Amnesie-Thriller


----------



## SirThomas70 (31. Oktober 2014)

Eventuell von "Memento" geklaut??


----------



## danthe (31. Oktober 2014)

Hab den Film gestern in der Sneak Preview gesehen. Insgesamt eigentlich recht spannend, ok würde ich sagen. Weltbewegend war er nicht. Außerdem war das Ende (in meinen Augen) total unglaubwürdig geschauspielert.


----------

